# The poplars, Cavendish Bridge, August 2013



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 21, 2013)

This house stands off the main road in Cavendish Bridge, near Derby. 

The Poplars was a former Brewery managers house and was built in the early 19th century, It had been divided into two dwellings. 
I can not find any more information, hope you enjot the pics!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice house; looks like it deserves to be card for and lived in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice little place that,thanks for posting..


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 22, 2013)

Shame thats been a nice place,thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 24, 2013)

Good find Stealthstar
Very good shots there


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks a lovely old house, thanks for sharing!


----------



## antonymes (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice. Must pay this one a visit some time.


----------



## Miss Marwood (Aug 30, 2013)

What's in the treasure chest under the tree then?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 30, 2013)

To be honest I didn't look, but I am guessing it had no treasure!


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 21, 2013)

defo my kind of place


----------

